# A Thanksgiving Ocean



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2010)

"Waterton Park” is bringing up the markers on westbound VIA #15 the “Ocean” at Truro, NS this afternoon, October 10th......a rather light travel day. But tomorrow, Thanksgiving Monday the train is showing as sold-out in coaches and in a lot of the sleeper accommodations.






















Tomorrow will also be the last run of the Park Car and Touring Class for this season. The Park will return briefly for Christmas then again next June.

Todays VIA #15:

6433 F40

6417 F40

7009 Baggage

7228 Coach

7230 Coach

7303 Coach Lounge

7401 Diner

7308 Sleeper Lounge

7501 Sleeper

7502 Sleeper

7508 Sleeper

7525 Sleeper

7500 Sleeper

7512 Sleeper

7602 Transition Car

Waterton Park, Dome Sleeper Observation


----------



## JAChooChoo (Oct 10, 2010)

Need to busted up into a daily train. Long walk to the diner.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 10, 2010)

JAChooChoo said:


> Need to busted up into a daily train. Long walk to the diner.


The walk will do you good........


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Oct 10, 2010)

JAChooChoo said:


> Need to busted up into a daily train. Long walk to the diner.


The Ocean operates daily except Tuesdays.


----------

